# Wolf's pure graphite



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Graphite is my favorite tool and I feel most comfortable with it. With proper values of graphite everything is possible.

(I will attach more of my works later on.)


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You are better with graphite. It's the easiest for me to control too. Nice work.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you DLeeG. I really love graphite.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You should talk about limitations? ?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Great Work*

I really like the eye ball of the person in the third picture.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

@BlastaBoy: What makes you think that I am limiting my self to one tool?
@TerryCurley: Thank you very much, that one is one of my best works indeed


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

They are all good, but I especially like the horn! I'm partial to wildlife. 
You do very nice work!


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

SherylG said:


> They are all good, but I especially like the horn! I'm partial to wildlife.
> You do very nice work!


I don't know how I missed this comment... Thank you very much, I really like the horn as well because it was directly from my vision, first time in my life that I saw something and made it to be like I imagined.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

I just have to share...
I really had problems with erasers and white fur and such things that I eventually end up by drawing individual hairs...
Recently I got Faber-Castell Perfection 7056 and I used it to define white hairs.
It's perfect...really...I don't want to do light fur without this any more...


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice wolves!


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

SherylG said:


> Very nice wolves!


Thank you very much, but eraser is much better!!!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Really nice work.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

cjm1972 said:


> Really nice work.


Thanks.


----------

